# Brazilian Hair Secrets



## Teva (Sep 24, 2003)

We have a new member from Brazil Tchutchuca.  I am hoping to get her to share some of her beauty hair secrets.  I have heard many things about the way the women care for their hair in Brazil and I want to know more.  

Come on in Tchutchuca spill it.


----------



## i12sitonmyhair (Sep 24, 2003)

I'm listening, too!


----------



## Teva (Sep 24, 2003)

Well this is one of her post but we want more....


[ QUOTE ]
Well, I am from Brazil and there we have a very high protein diet. Every meal (lunch and dinner) we have beans, rice and meat, plus complements like salads and vegetables. We always eat lots of fruits and natural juices. We also eat a kind of fresh cheese pretty often ( similar with queso fresco from Mexican stores),and fresh mozzarela. We do not eat all those kinds of hard cheeses which are way too processed.
Maybe that's why I used to have no problem with my hair while I was leaving there. Also I had never had any problem with weight as happened when I moved to US and started to have an american diet with way too much bread, sodas, salad dressings, and so on.
I gainned 10 pounds in 1 year. Once I started to have all my meals at home, in a brazilian style. I am back in shape. My hair is growing fast and I feel much better. I do not eat only protein, but a more balance diet. 
And yes, you can elevate your cholesterol eating too much eggs.



[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 25, 2003)

Gosh !!! I have been trying to write as less as possible. I can get really confuse with vocabulary.... You people.

Anyway,I am not sure what hene is, I need to research in brazilian sites, but it a kind of black powder that you mix with water and cooks until becomes a paste (toothpaste consistency), it is also hair color, but only black (like oriental's hair color). You apply and let it sit for like hour or more. It straights the hair.
I will ask my mom


----------



## Teva (Sep 25, 2003)

Does it permanently straighten your hair?  

I wonder if this is like Hena.


----------



## Spagirl (Sep 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
Gosh !!! I have been trying to write as less as possible. I can get really confuse with vocabulary.... You people.


[/ QUOTE ]

This is a good way for you to practice your english and we won't bite you either.


----------



## Tebby1017 (Sep 25, 2003)

Your english is very good.  It's much better than my spanish!

Tebby


----------



## Allandra (Sep 25, 2003)

I too would love to hear more on this subject.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Spagirl said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
Gosh !!! I have been trying to write as less as possible. I can get really confuse with vocabulary.... You people.


[/ QUOTE ]

This is a good way for you to practice your english and we won't bite you either.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[/ QUOTE ]
D I T T O on what Spagirl said.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 25, 2003)

Thank you all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hene is a permanent straightner. Like relaxers, you apply only on the new growth, but there is no problem with overprocess.
It did not work for me, I guess because of the color on it.


----------



## Teva (Sep 26, 2003)

Is it possible to share more details about it?  Why is there not a problem with overprocessing?


----------



## Nyambura (Sep 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
Gosh !!! I have been trying to write as less as possible. I can get really confuse with vocabulary.... You people.

Anyway,I am not sure what hene is, I need to research in brazilian sites, but it a kind of black powder that you mix with water and cooks until becomes a paste (toothpaste consistency), it is also hair color, but only black (like oriental's hair color). You apply and let it sit for like hour or more. It straights the hair.
I will ask my mom    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

Tchutchuca, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you need some help with the translation, there is a website where you can type in Portuguese and it will translate into English:  Translation website I hope this helps.

I'm also interested in what you have to share about hair care.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Nyambura, this site will be a good help.

Teva, as I told you, I am not sure what hene is, like the ingredients, but I asked to my mother and she will check. She also has never read the label.
The link below you will be able to see how one form of it looks like. The site is in portuguese, sorry. But even there I could not find the ingredients.
http://www.embelleze.com.br/main.cfm?Con...tegoria_IDFK=20


----------



## luvhair (Sep 26, 2003)

I translated it:
Cabelos Delicados e Rebeldes.
Sua forma natural de se sentir ainda mais bonita.
Cabelos naturalmente lisos e profundamente tratados. 
O Gel Rená age gradualmente, deixando seus cabelos lisos e saudáveis, naturalmente negros e com brilho, após algumas aplicações.
Modo de usar:
- Aplique mecha por mecha, puxando da raíz em direção às pontas e penteie sempre para esticar os fios
- Cubra a cabeça com touca plástica e deixe o Henê Rená agir nos cabelos por 60 min.
- Lave os cabelos com shampoo até remover todo o produto
- Enxágüe os cabelos com creme ou condicionador e deixe-os secar


translates into:
Delicate and Rebellious hair. Its natural form of if feeling still more pretty. Smooth hair of course and deeply treated. The Gel Rená acts gradually, leaving its smooth and healthful, of course black hair and with brightness, after some applications. Way to use: - Wall lamp wick for wick, pulling of the raíz in direction to the tips and always combs to strain wires - the head Covers with plastic headress and leaves the Henê Rená to act in the hair for 60 min. - It washes the hair with shampoo until removing the product all - It rinses the hair with cream or conditioner and leaves to dry them


----------



## blkvetteblack (Sep 26, 2003)

Henna is not used for straighting the hair. It is an alternative to the traditional chemical hair dye. It is also used in tatooing. Here is a web page with more information on henna. www.hennapage.com You may also want to look at this long hair site and do a search on henna. There are tons of information on the uses of henna, mainly for hair color www.longhaircommunity.com Go to discussion and then look under "Mane" and begin your search. I am considering using henna on my hair to make it a blue/black. The color you see on oriental women.


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Tchutchuca! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are Skala products popular in Brazil?  Here  is another site (in Portuguese).


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi blvetteblack,

that's I am trying to say, hene is not henna. Seems like because dye your hair, can cause stains in your skin, it is made with hot water... but it is not henna because hene makes your hair straight. I wish I was in Brazil right now to check all the ingredients. But I am working on it.

Hi Sassygirl, I love to read your posts, you can be really funny.

I saw something about brazilians using coconut milk in their hair... well, I never heard about this. We have lots of foods made with it, but we don't put on hair.


----------



## blkvetteblack (Sep 26, 2003)

Hi Tchutchuca. Thanks for the clarification. And yes, henna can be VERY messy. I've never heard of hene, sounds interesting.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 26, 2003)

Welcome, Tchutchuca. I hope you become a faithful member of this website like hundreds of us here. We would love to learn as much as we can about haircare in your country. 

Since Brazilian women have such beautiful head of hair, what essetial oils you use for hair growth or what products you normally use for haircare?

Again, welcome to LHCF.


----------



## Mufasa (Sep 26, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
Thank you all   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hene is a permanent straightner. Like relaxers, you apply only on the new growth, but there is no problem with overprocess.
It did not work for me, I guess because of the color on it.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Hi Tchutchuca,
Thank you for sharing your knowledge from your homeland!

Above you mention that it did not work for you. Are you saying that it didn't straighten your hair? Can you use Hene to just texturize the hair?

Thank you once again


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello you all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I plann to stay, because I have been learning a lot about hair here at this forum. I must say THANK YOU ALL.
Anyway, when I say that did not work for me, it is because you really need to want a black, straight hair and I am more into textures.
It is funny because I have used coconut, jojoba and almond oil for almost all my life. I use because my hair feels good. Usually I apply with a deep conditioner, never as a leave in. I remember when I first came to US and saw almost all the black ladies with way too much greese on their hair. We do not do that in Brazil and if so, would be as a deep conditioner that now I call hot oil.
Basically, the hair care is kind of the same, but we do not use gels, mousses and sprays as here, just because the oldest one told us that these things can make your hair break. And I am impressed with the quantity of products that some of you have   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is like having a beauty supply store at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 We don't buy all these, and I am still controlled. I bought some stuff, but I still can count them with one hand.
In my country we have a saying  " Sometimes less is a lot".
I take care of my hair more since I found this site. I am kind of falling in love with it


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 27, 2003)

I am sorry Sassy.

Yes Skala is really popular. I have my jaborandi conditioner cream that I brought last year. I have no idea that they sell skala here. Usually I buy at the brazilian market here in LA when I run out, but they do not have a good selection. Thanks for the site.
Another good brand is OX, it is made with bone marrow oils, mixided with oils, oatmeal, panthenol, etc... Smells so good.
But one thing I noticed, there is something about this weather, or water, or diet that make my hair feels not so good. And plus I used a no-lye relaxer as texturizer one month ago. My hair feels better now, but was a mess.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 27, 2003)

Sassygirl and I have a few Skala cream conditioners.  I really like them (work great on my hair).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Sassygirl got me hooked on Skala cream conditioners.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2003)

Ip in the upper right hand corner on that website page it says "English". You can click on that and get a direct translation from the site. Bonjour.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Sep 27, 2003)

You might have hard water.  Try getting a shower filter or using distilled water as a final rinse.  I do and it makes a world of difference.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 27, 2003)

On the top right corner of that brazillian site there is an english link.


----------



## Isis (Sep 27, 2003)

Welcome and thank you Tchutchuca for everything that you are sharing.  The hene sounds very interesting.  I wonder if there are any pictures on the Internet of how it straightens the hair...


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2003)

Needed English Translation for this link site!Appreciate it so much. Might be some great info in there as to RESULTS!
http://www.cosmetica.com.br/news/949425477/1016717557
Merci! Bonjour.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 27, 2003)

I originally posted this in another thread:

There's this Spanish resturant here in Germany that I've been hanging out at for the past month or so and there are many ladies from Brazil who go there. I don't know what their secret is, but I have never seen so many long and flowing natural type 3's and 4's in my life!!! Some down to their waist!! And they walk around with it open, no protective style (at least not at the restaurant) like it's nothing to them!!! I would love to know their secret!!! Is it the ocean air?? The diet??? I had to stop myself from staring so hard. It was almost embarrassing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also Welcome Tchutchuca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looking forward to hearing your "hair secrets"!!


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Tchutchuca.  I was curious...  Marla mentioned Skala in an earlier thread and I knew I had to have some!  I haven't tried the Jaborandi.  Yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I like the Shea Butter and the Mix Vegetal a lot (The ones in the bottle, not the tub).

@ Allandra:
 [ QUOTE ]
 Sassygirl got me hooked on Skala cream conditioners. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

I'm you pusha...


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
And I am impressed with the quantity of products that some of you have   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it is like having a beauty supply store at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## cutebajangirl (Sep 27, 2003)

The relaxer on the site Sassy girl posted was interesting. It had thyglycolate and ammonium hydroxide. I've never seen those together. Also I couldn't find the click to english part in the second website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I might buy one of those conditioners in the spring. The ingredients looked really good.


----------



## Teva (Sep 27, 2003)

PLEEEZE be brave and ask them what what their secret is.  I know women love to share if you ask them.


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 27, 2003)

There is noo secret. Maybe is the diet, weather and water. My hair was long almost bra strap in August 02. I decided to dye my hair right after  relax. Bad idea 
I cut my hair short, like 3-4 inches, today I had around 16inches last month, but then I used dark &amp; lovely as texturizer. My hair turned dry and was breaking.I do ot knoww why, because I have been using dark n lovely for boutt 10 years. I cut it again, not much, now I have 14 inches. I have never used protective style everyday, as lot of ladies here do (only when I have braids). My hair in ponytail, breaks, when I use too much. So it is always down like most of brazilian. 
I do not use heat, I don't even have a blow drier or flat iron. No sprays to hold my style, I do not tie my hair when I go to bed and last month I bought a silk pillowcase. 
Brazilians like to show their hair and the longer tthe better.
I was readinng somewhere about using hats in sunny days or at the beach. I used to go to the beach everyday and swim, plus Brazil is a sunny country and people do not use hats. Only the rich white ladies do, as a simbol of style.
Another thing is that in Brazil we have  lot of mix,blacks and whites, japaneses, brazilian indians, all mixed. I am not mixed.


----------



## gvsugirl (Sep 27, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*sassygirl125 said:* 
[ QUOTE ]
*Tchutchuca said:* 
And I am impressed with the quantity of products that some of you have   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it is like having a beauty supply store at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]






[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## Champagne_Wishes (Sep 27, 2003)

I don't know if anyone noticed but it looks like this post got the most views I have ever seen.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 27, 2003)

Now if we could just find an INTERPRETER,....interpreters in da house?????


----------



## Allandra (Sep 28, 2003)

http://www.freetranslation.com/


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 28, 2003)

I know exacttly whatt you mean about an intrepeter. I need one you  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
But if you have questions I can try to answer


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 28, 2003)

Ok I have something about hene  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







"The active substances in the products of transformation of the Embelleze are tioglicolato of ammonia, acid pirogálico (henê) and calcium hidroxides(guanidina), lithium and sodium."

I used the translation website. Hopefully will help all the chemistry experts to solve the mystery.


----------



## Isis (Sep 28, 2003)

Thank you Tchutchuca for the Hene information!


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 28, 2003)

You are welcome


----------



## sassygirl125 (Sep 28, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
  The relaxer on the site Sassy girl posted was interesting. It had thyglycolate and ammonium hydroxide. I've never seen those together.

[/ QUOTE ] 

Vigorol  is somewhat similar. It contains ammonium lauryl sulfate, ammonium thioglycolate and ammonium hydroxide.  They both sound fairly harsh, IMO...


----------



## cutebajangirl (Sep 28, 2003)

I think the mother of someone on this board uses this with good results. Thanks for letting me know about it Sassy.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Sep 29, 2003)

Tchutchuca, 

Welcome to the board!!!!!!

I have a question about hene. Can you use it on hair that is already relaxed or just on new growth and if so what are the effects on already relaxed hair?


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 29, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 
PLEEEZE be brave and ask them what what their secret is.  I know women love to share if you ask them.



[/ QUOTE ]

I will girl, I will!! Might be a bit hard though with the language barrier.  But lemme tell u, they don't grease up their hair like we do in the States.  I think they use oils or something.  And no protective styles at all!! I couldn't believe it!! When I go to this club, I use extra gel and the last time I was there I had my hair pulled back into a tight ponytail so that I wouldn't have to worry about frizzies.  I guess it's all about attitude as well.  They don't worry so much about having glamorous, sleek magazine perfect hair styles and that's what made it beautiful.  This naturalness and freedom from what's ideal. And the european and African brothas there were all trippin'!!! Their toungues wag everytime, it's sooo funny to watch!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I guess for the brothas of south america it's the norm for their women to have hair like that


----------



## Tchutchuca (Sep 30, 2003)

"I guess it's all about attitude as well. They don't worry so much about having glamorous, sleek magazine perfect hair styles and that's what made it beautiful. This naturalness and freedom from what's ideal. And the european and African brothas there were all trippin'!!!"

Hi CaramelKiss,
you answered all the questions. There is no big secret apart from be as much natural as possible. We do not grease our head because we like when our boyfriends, husbands, or whetever touch our hair. I could never use a weave because of that, so all the weaves, extensions, wigs are nott common in Brazil and grease??? is something from the past. Itt feels good go out and feel the wind on your head, your hair on your face... As I said before, we do use oils, but just with deep conditioning. I still use deep condittioning with oils and eggs mixed together. I had no idea why, but my hair loved, now after LHF I know the reasons.
Less is a lot   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi diamondchair3,
I dont think that you can use hene on top of relaxer, because the ingredientts are complete different. Hene is a straightener, when once you start, you can use like every week all over your hair until you obtain tthe result that you want, then you can apply just on your new growth. It is not used to texturize. I will try to find a picture of a head with hene


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2003)

So, just to clarify...are there chemicals same as in relaxers in this? Can it be used with HENNA before a HENNA or after a HENNA ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I mean the Henna that comes from the plant and turns the hair red etc?) Or is the jaborandi (the blister) plant, responsible for the straightening? What actually creates the straightening effect and is is permanent and how straight does it get the hair?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Thank you so much for answering.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 30, 2003)

Could anyone post the recipe for making this product that they cook on the stove? that sounds like a real challenge I would undertake....smile. Bonjour.


----------



## HennaJoy (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi Mahalialee,

Don't know if you got my email or not.  

From the ingredients, this is very much like the ingredients in the Thermol Ionic Permanent products and the Wash and Wear Relaxer product.  It is a perm really with a colorant added.  Following is what I could find on each ingredient.  You can determine what you think it is from the ingredients:

Hope this helps.  And hope all of this copies...LOL!!!  Take care and keep in touch.

"The active substances in the products of transformation of the Embelleze are tioglicolato of ammonia, acid pirogálico (henê) and calcium hidroxides(guanidina), lithium and sodium."

AMMONIUM THIOGLYCOLATE 
AMMONIUM THIOGLYCOLATE 
PRODUCT IDENTIFICATION 
CAS NO. 5421-46-5  
EINECS NO. 226-540-9 
FORMULA HSCH2COONH3 
MOL WT. 109.15 
H.S. CODE 2930.90 
TOXICITY 
SYNONYMS Ammonium Mercaptoacetate; Mercapto-Acetic Acid; 
Monoammonium Salt; Thioglycollic Acid, Ammonium Salt; 
DERIVATION 
CLASSIFICATION 
PHYSICAL AND CHEMICAL PROPERTIES 
PHYSICAL STATE Colorless to faint pink liquid, characteristic sulfide odor 
MELTING POINT -10 C 
BOILING POINT 115 C 
SPECIFIC GRAVITY 1.22 
SOLUBILITY IN WATER Miscible 
pH 5.5 - 6.5 
VISCOSITY 
AUILITY This ccompound is sensitive to heat. 

Thioglycolic Acid (also called Mercaptoacetic Acid) and its derivatives are main materials for the synthesis of PVC-Stabilizers and are used  as hair care products (waving, hair removal and hair straightening; and in shrink-resistant treatment of wool) ingredients. These compounds are also useful for down-hole acidizing and corrosion inhibition in the oil field industry. 

http://www.crodausa.com/formulations/AmmThioHairRelaxerwithCroq.pdf
This may be the recipe you were looking for.


Synonyms and Trade Names: Ammonium mercaptoacetate; ammonium thioglycolate; ammonium thioglycolate; Thiofaco A-0; thioglycolic acid, ammonium salt. ...
ntp-


__________________


acid pirogálico (henê) or Pyrogallic acid

Lots of uses...reported as highly toxic...colors the hair various shades of brown similar to black walnut hull powder.

Pyrogallic acid, a developing agent, is a carcinogen and can cause severe skin damage. Avoid contact with skin, eyes, and clothing. Wear gloves and an apron. Amidol, another developer, causes severe skin and clothing stains. Wear gloves and an apron. 


Irritant Poisons: 
Common Non-Metallic Irritant Poisons. Pyrogallic Acid: Usage: Photographic Development, Hair Dyes and Inks.

____________________

jaborandi (the slobber) plant 

The name "jaborandi" derives from an Amazonian word meaning "slobber weed", as the use of it causes intense salivation. Jaborandi, also known as alfavaca in parts of South America, is marketed in the United States and in Latin America as an ingredient in shampoo. In earlier times, Brazilians believed that if they applied jaborandi to their heads it would prevent baldness.



Same as Kudzu Root...Korean

Jaborandi ( Pilocarpus jaborandi: Local name: Indian Hemp.


CAUTION!! This herb is HAZARDOUS.


This plant is the source of pilocarpine. A hair tonic made from the dried leaves of this South American shrub, is used (externally) by the native peoples to open the scalp pores, with the aim of stopping premature baldness.
Once again we find an herb where Jethro Kloss' book "Back to Eden" offers up misleading information. Under the name "Indian Hemp" (but using the Latin name for Jaborandi), Kloss recommends using this herb to treat asthma and pleurisy. Jaborandi can SEVERELY AGGRAVATE these conditions!! 

written by Camelia Kinslow 

What on Earth is Japanese Hair Straightening?  

Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning is a method of permanently straightening or relaxing over curly hair. It is called "Japanese Hair Straightening" because this system originated in Japan. Unlike previous hair straightening methods used over the years, this Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning system can be done on any hair type and can even be applied to hair that has been colored, treated with henna or lightened. 

Ingredients
Ammonium thioglycolate is the main solution used in Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning. This solution has a lower pH balance than the caustic sodium hydroxide or ammonium thioglycolate found in regular hair straightening products. Calcium hydroxide is also another ingredient used in regular hair straightening. It is not used professionally and is found in home care hair straightening products. Calcium hydroxide leaves the hair cuticle open and the hair feeling dry.The pH  or potential hydrogen, is the measurement for the acid content in a solution. It is usually measured on a scale of 0.0 to 14. o; 0.0 being mild (acid) and 14.0 being corrosive (alkali). 7 is the neutral point as in the pH balance of distilled water. The ammonium thioglycolate used in Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning has a pH balance of below 10.0; the exact figure varies, depending on the quality of the products. Better quality products have a lower percentage of active ingredient and lower pH balance of ammonium thioglycolate. This factor contributes a lot to the pricing of a Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning  service. Other factors considered in a good Japanese Hair Straightening or Thermal Reconditioning treatment include the application of expensive hair oils and proper equipment such as the use of  correct thermal irons that can reach temperatures of up to 356 degrees Fahrenheit. ( I know what you are thinking about. Don't worry; a skilled technician will not burn your hair and these irons are designed not to damage your hair.)

From:
http://www.camspirit.com/JapaneseHairStraightening.html

CAUTIONS:
Doing the process on hair that shouldn&amp;#8217;t be done to begin with. Interchanging Ammonium Thioglycolate with Hydroxide relaxer/straightener or the reverse would cause severe and irreversible damage to the hair. It can also cause you to get a chemical hair cut. Do not use Thioglycolate products on hair that has been previously straightened using a Sodium Hydroxide base (lye). Do not use on hair already relaxed with a &amp;#8220;Sodium Hydroxide-free&amp;#8221; (No-lye) product, such as a Potassium Hydroxide, Lithium Hydroxide or Guanidine Carbonate relaxer base. You need a good growing-out period and a hair cut to remove the hydroxide straightened areas. 

Caution: A strand test or coating the hydroxide relaxed sections with special proteins, conditioners and acidifiers cannot and will not accurately judge the reaction you will have. Quite often breakage of the hair due to the mixing of thioglycolate and hydroxide does not occur immediately, it may take a week or longer to start. Regardless of this warning, you will find some stylists who&amp;#8217;ll do just that! It&amp;#8217;s not worth it.

Also referred to as Thio Relaxers.

___________
calcium hidroxides(guanidina) aka calcium hydroxide

If you are familiar with Wash and Wear Relaxer, it seems to be very similar to the Brazilian Hair treatment and product discussed.  Check out the website page:

From:
http://www.jazma.com/faq.html

The "lye", "no lye" labels we believe are just an advertising angle. One chemical is sodium hydroxide, the others are typically calcium hydroxide, potassium hydroxide or lithium hydroxide all members of the hydroxide family and all deemed caustics. By them not being the exact chemical sodium hydroxide or "lye" as it is more commonly known, the other relaxers formulated within this group of hydroxides get to call themselves "no lye", but they are all related products in the same family. 


Is having a Wash &amp; Wear Relaxer&amp;#8482; in my hair anything like a curly perm?
Yes and no. Yes by the low maintenance involved in the daily upkeep, it really is wash &amp; go hair. Many of our clients tell us that the save hours a week not having to have their hair blow dried or set if the don't want to. They have the freedom to make the decision to style and wear their hair without a lot of fuss when they are wearing a Wash &amp; Wear Relaxer&amp;#8482;.

No, in two main facts; first with curly perms (curls) it is not recommended that you set or blow dry your hair frequently. Curly perms, also referred to as Jheri curls or body waves, are done using products that contain as their main active ingredient ammonium thioglycolate, this chemical can be extremely drying to hair. This dryness has to be compensated for with an abundance of maintenance products. It's from this over compensation with maintenance products from which curly perms have the reputation of being "greasy". Secondly, no in the fact that we don't use perm rods of any kind when we process the hair, just Kerasoft® Release® Conditioning Creme Relaxer using our processing methods to achieve our Wash &amp; Wear looks. 

______________

lithium and sodium Hydroxides

Again, these keep coming up in combination with the other ingredients for the Thermol Ionic Permanent Straightener hair treatment.


Hope this helps.

HennaJoy


----------



## miss_brown (Oct 3, 2003)

As usual, you are incredibly informative, HennaJoy.  Thanks for all the research and info


----------



## Tebby1017 (Oct 3, 2003)

Wow, HennaJoy, that's a mouthful. Thanks for the info.


Tebby


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Dear Henna Joy:  I was very curious and very concerned as I know one bad choice usually as a result of ignorance and misinformation can be so costly. all that hard work down the drain...along with my H-A-Y- YUH!!! and Scarlett would lose it!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Thank you so much for taking the time to research and respond. Your contributions and professionalism are priceless.  Bonjour.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mahalialee


----------



## Teva (Oct 29, 2003)

What happen CarmelKiss did you find out what the Brazilian girls do to their hair?  I am still waiting.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Oct 29, 2003)

Hi Teva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was out of town during school break visiting my in-laws, since that post, but now that school's back in session, I will be going there (one of my favorite spots) sometime in the next 2 weeks.  I will take pen and paper with me and will return with an update!!


----------



## qtpi (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey CK! I've been waiting in suspense for your update!!!! Have you gotten a chance to talk to anyone?


----------



## Teva (Nov 24, 2003)

I am happy that you did not forget.  I can't waiit.  I am hoping to even see some pictures.  

I know, I know!  You could sneak the camera in and snap snap away. No one has to know.


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 24, 2003)

OMG... i CANT REMEMBER THE LAST TIME I READ SOMETHING SO JUICY...  I have been waiting to read the conclusion to this informative posting..CaramelKiss you gotta get back to us with this info  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm in suspense! also I curious as to how the Brazilian women treat their hair on a daily ie; wash, condition and trimming if any, and how long does it take to grow mid back or bra strap???


----------



## Sweetpea000 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hi, I'm also Brazilian and before I came to this forum I really neglected my hair. I've done just about everything to it, relaxed it, bleached it, permed it, you name it, I've done it. I think that one of the reasons that my hair stayed on my head is because of the daily conditioner washes. I've been doing this forever now. it really helps with moisture. Also a lot of Brazilians also use conditioner as a leave in. I don't do this anymore as I'm trying out different products I learned about here in this forum. 
Another reason that Brazilian women have long hair, is that Brazilian people are mutts. everybody, or just about, is mixed, so there is the genetics factor involved. My hair isn't that long, I guess it's because whenever I see a pair of scissors, I go crazy. I guess I'm a scissors happy person.It's been hard to control my impulses,but I'm hanging in there,and since I started lurking here, my hair has been it's best condition ever.


----------



## Marseeya (Nov 24, 2003)

SWEETPEA000, THANKS FOR THE CLARITY ON THE DAILY CONDITIONING OF BRAZILIAN WOMEN.. i HAVE RECENTLY LEARNED OF DAILY CW HERE AT THE FORUM..BECAUSE MY HAIR IS OFTEN VERY DRY I WILL DEFINITELY STICK WITH CW, BUT I GUESS I SHOULD TRY IT DAILY ..THANKS


----------



## Sweetpea000 (Nov 24, 2003)

I guess because of the tropical climate in Brazil, women like to wash/wet their hair everyday, sometimes a few times a day. They don't use any grease on their hair, normally only leave ins or creams. I've been on the vaseline challenge and my ends have been doing very well indeed. 
I don't like the hene that tchutchuca was talking about, because it dyes your hair jet black, and I like to play around with different hair tones.
my sister and my cousin have both bra-strap length hair or longer. They actually wash their hair with shampoo everyday. I don't do that because my hair is way too thin( baby thin hair) and if I did that it would just dry out.


----------



## Sweetpea000 (Nov 24, 2003)

Hey  Tchutchuca, where in Brazil are? I' m from Rio de Janeiro, but live in California.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

Hello Everyone and especially Teva! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I apologize that it took so long to get back to this thread.  I got tied up with classes, in-laws, and well anyhow, here is a bit of information that I've gleaned from a girl in my current class who comes from Rio.

First of all, let me describe her hair.  It is gorgeous! It's long, but not bra strap long when worn curly.  Her hair is interestingly straight at the top and then begins to spiral down about 6 inches from her scalp all the way to her ends.  Her roots are not as straight.  She looks like a type 2 and 3 combined.  2 because of the straightness and 3 because of the sprirals.  Her hair is healthy and she wears it down every day to class!!

I spoke with her today about her routine.  This is just a bit, but we promised to discuss more.  She says she washes her hair every other day that if she didn't it would be dry.  I don't know if that means shampoo or conditioner but I will find out.  She also says, she uses some creams which she gets from a Brazilian lady here in Germany.  She told me she would bring it in and show me.

She also told me her hair is all natural and that she scrunches her hair with gel on the hair shaft to prevent that "Diana Ross" effect.  

More info later about conditioner, heat and other info.  We spoke during the break and so we only had a few minutes.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

Thank you for asking her some questions and I look forward to reading some more info about her routine.


----------



## atlantatiffany (Jan 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Teva said:* 

Well this is one of her post but we want more....


[ QUOTE ]
Well, I am from Brazil and there we have a very high protein diet. Every meal (lunch and dinner) we have beans, rice and meat, plus complements like salads and vegetables. We always eat lots of fruits and natural juices. We also eat a kind of fresh cheese pretty often ( similar with queso fresco from Mexican stores),and fresh mozzarela. We do not eat all those kinds of hard cheeses which are way too processed.
Maybe that's why I used to have no problem with my hair while I was leaving there. Also I had never had any problem with weight as happened when I moved to US and started to have an american diet with way too much bread, sodas, salad dressings, and so on.
I gainned 10 pounds in 1 year. Once I started to have all my meals at home, in a brazilian style. I am back in shape. My hair is growing fast and I feel much better. I do not eat only protein, but a more balance diet. 
And yes, you can elevate your cholesterol eating too much eggs.



[/ QUOTE ]    

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## ccd (Feb 25, 2004)

bump


----------



## Teva (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

Great CaramelKiss, I missed your reply to this post.  Did you find out any more about her hair?  My hair too gets dry if I dont condition wash it at least every other day.  I can not wait to find out more of what she does.

Thanks agian


----------



## kelendra_cole (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

bump


----------



## crml_buttafly (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

is there any product that i could use to get that jet blue/black look?


----------



## UmSumayyah (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

Try bigen oriental black. Alot of members use it, it is jetjet black. I have some Sebastians Colourshines in Black Orchid that I'm thinking of putting over it.


----------



## crml_buttafly (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: Brazilian Hair Secrets- Teva Here\'s an Update!*

why are you putting the color shines over it?


----------



## Lovelylocs (Mar 9, 2005)

okay, but what about waxing? Do people really wax everything(backs, arms, etc.)?


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2005)

bump it up


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2005)

bumping for new info...anybody learned anything more...talked to any more South American ladies???bumpity bump[


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Jul 16, 2005)

bump! Bonjour


----------



## Dolapo (Jul 16, 2005)

yeah im curious about all these too. please spill it ladies


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 11, 2005)

So what happened to this info we are waiting on.  I really would like to know more about this product, and where you can get it...all the details...success rate etc. etc. etc.    Now where is that dear lady that told us about this?  Help us out here....Bonjour


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Nov 11, 2005)

bumped to get answer to the question. bonjour


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Feb 3, 2006)

interesting thread....so i'm bumping it


----------



## Candy_C (Jun 29, 2006)

Sweetpea000 said:
			
		

> *I guess because of the tropical climate in Brazil, women like to wash/wet their hair everyday*, sometimes a few times a day. They don't use any grease on their hair, normally only leave ins or creams. I've been on the vaseline challenge and my ends have been doing very well indeed.
> I don't like the hene that tchutchuca was talking about, because it dyes your hair jet black, and I like to play around with different hair tones.
> my sister and my cousin have both bra-strap length hair or longer. They actually wash their hair with shampoo everyday. I don't do that because my hair is way too thin( baby thin hair) and if I did that it would just dry out.



its definately the humidity and probabley the diet that gives these women long hair and wettinf daily, because when i did this in Jamaica i grew an inch in 2 weeks, imagine a year! heat is a factor. if i lived in these countries my hair would be down 2 the floor...england is cold and dry!


----------



## tetbelle (Jun 29, 2006)

I didn't read the whole thread but my Au pair is brazilian and Scake products are sooooo good.  I have used S.O.S Natu hair cream for my wash and go's and that is the best it gives me curl definition and shine I love it.  I can't find it here in New Jersey to save my life.  We had her sister send us some from Brazil.  They also have relaxer that only texturizes your hair and doesn't straighten it completely.  My Aupair is mixed her hair is curly and long very pretty.  I would say she has 3c hair.  I love Scala their site is http://www.skafe.com.br/ver_produto.php?codigo=21


----------



## gn1g (Jan 30, 2007)

tetbelle said:
			
		

> I didn't read the whole thread but my Au pair is brazilian and Scake products are sooooo good. I have used S.O.S Natu hair cream for my wash and go's and that is the best it gives me curl definition and shine I love it. I can't find it here in New Jersey to save my life. We had her sister send us some from Brazil. They also have relaxer that only texturizes your hair and doesn't straighten it completely. My Aupair is mixed her hair is curly and long very pretty. I would say she has 3c hair. I love Scala their site is http://www.skafe.com.br/ver_produto.php?codigo=21


 
Anyone else use these products?


----------



## Kamilah (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello Ladies!


I did a google search for the Hene product that was being discussed earlier in this thread. I was able to decipher the majority of the sites I found because I speak Spanish, others I used the google translate feature and deciphered the broken English. Anyhow, this is what I found...

The product comes in two forms, one is a relaxer that just has it as an additive- like Motions has the oil in it. Generally, this is done just for color and its strengthening effects on the hair.

The other form, which is what I think the other Brazilian woman (sorry, I forget your name!) was trying to tell us about is a paste that can either be made at home or purchased in a tube. It can be used relatively often- up to twice a week if needed and traditionally dyes the hair VERY black. There are some newer versions with different colors, but the color isn't naturally derived like the black is. The color is PERMANENT so it does not fade. 
*HOWEVER, THE PROBLEM WITH THIS FORMULA IS THAT IT CONTAINS VERY HIGH LEVELS OF LEAD.* _THIS IS LEADING MANY BRAZILIAN WOMEN TO DISCONTINUE ITS USE.

_If anyone has started using it, I would recommend that you either discontinue use- or atleast look into this further.I suppose this serves as a warning for us here in the States that we should be very careful when purchasing products from countries that have different federal standards with regard to food/drugs. 

All the best!​


----------



## gn1g (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know.  I wonder if there is a list on this site that list products that contain ingredients that cause cancer.  I hear that placenta is one of those ingredients as well.


----------



## LaidBak (May 15, 2010)

bumping....the ladies in the Skala thread may find this interesting.


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> bumping....the ladies in the Skala thread may find this interesting.



I'm so glad you bumped this LB. One of the Brazilian ladies mentioned daily cowashes and how women in Brazil wet their hair DAILY. My hair has been THRIVING since cowashing daily with Skala so this just confirms that I should keep it up. Honestly I think I am done with American cons. I plan on using nothing but Brazilian cons for the rest of the year to see how well my hair does.


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Did you see the reference to SKALA waaaaay back in 2003!!!!?!?!?!?  Sooo it does not look like it is going anywhere!!


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 18, 2010)

Tchutchuca said:


> I am sorry Sassy.
> 
> Yes Skala is really popular. I have my jaborandi conditioner cream that I brought last year. I have no idea that they sell skala here. Usually I buy at the brazilian market here in LA when I run out, but they do not have a good selection. Thanks for the site.
> Another good brand is OX, it is made with bone marrow oils, mixided with oils, oatmeal, panthenol, etc... Smells so good.
> But one thing I noticed, there is something about this weather, or water, or diet that make my hair feels not so good. And plus I used a no-lye relaxer as texturizer one month ago. My hair feels better now, but was a mess.


 NOW I wanna know what OX is!!


----------



## Muse (May 18, 2010)

Love~Above~Color said:


> NOW I wanna know what OX is!!



Lol! I know me too!!!


----------



## yaya24 (May 18, 2010)

Ox bone marrow

ox bone marrow apparently promises a healthy, luscious mane

_Going against every other beauty manufacturers' bid to rid their products of animal derived extracts - and any remote fears of lingering mad cow disease - the Brazil is audaciously selling bone marrow from oxen as the best way to achieve healthy looking locks._


----------



## yaya24 (May 18, 2010)

Ox Cosmetics

Cebelo= hair


----------



## curali (May 18, 2010)

So how do you find these products in English on their site?


----------



## Americka (May 18, 2010)

curali said:


> So how do you find these products in English on their site?



Use Google Translate to translate the page: http://translate.google.com/#es|en|


----------



## JuiceMobsta (May 18, 2010)

curali said:


> So how do you find these products in English on their site?



If you have Google Chrome it will tell you what language the page is in and then ask you if you want it to be translated


----------



## karolmel (May 18, 2010)

What a wonderful post! So many women all over the world discussing hair. I love it! I wasn't aware that Brazilian women had such a hair reputation.


----------



## preciouslove0x (May 18, 2010)

I'm almost positive I saw OX products at Big Lots today. (NOT SURE THOUGH)


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> I'm almost positive I saw OX products at Big Lots today. (NOT SURE THOUGH)


You're jokin.....right!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

yaya24 said:


> Ox bone marrow
> 
> ox bone marrow apparently promises a healthy, luscious mane
> 
> _Going against every other beauty manufacturers' bid to rid their products of animal derived extracts - and any remote fears of lingering mad cow disease - the Brazil is audaciously selling bone marrow from oxen as the best way to achieve healthy looking locks._


sooooo mmm does this mean the bone marrow strengthens the hair!?!?!?


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> I'm almost positive I saw OX products at Big Lots today. (NOT SURE THOUGH)


 

Ok  I will surely be calling every Big lot in my range tomorrow.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

Chelz said:


> If you have Google Chrome it will tell you what language the page is in and then ask you if you want it to be translated


 
Oh is that what that is...I didn't know I had chrome, my kids didn't tell me


----------



## Love~Above~Color (May 19, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> Ok I will surely be calling every Big lot in my range tomorrow.


for the love of being a pj...but i'm not really, it just SEEMS that way to those who don't understand the need....
errmmm
I will have to have a walk thru tomorrow at BL jussss to see for myself


----------



## topnotch1010 (May 19, 2010)

I guess I'll have to check Skala out. 

My DR friends told me American conditioners were inferior. 

*off to the skala thread*


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 19, 2010)

^^ I knew it! My hair reacts so much better and is much MMUUCCHH healthier when using dominican products. I'm trying to go ahead and get rid of my ao hsr. So I can remain exclusive with skala and silicon mix.


----------



## Muse (May 19, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> I guess I'll have to check Skala out.
> 
> My DR friends told me *American conditioners were inferior. *
> 
> *off to the skala thread*



Yeah I can see that.


----------



## Firstborn2 (May 19, 2010)

I am exclusive with skala now. I'm praying I don't get hooked on another brand.


----------



## Muse (May 19, 2010)

Firstborn2 said:


> I am exclusive with skala now. I'm praying I don't get hooked on another brand.



I am too but I don't know FB, I heard that Komechom is some good stuff.


----------



## Shaley (May 21, 2010)

Muse said:


> I am too but I don't know FB, I heard that Komechom is some good stuff.



I heard the Kanechom was good also... does anyone know where to buy it?


----------



## Muse (May 21, 2010)

Shaley said:


> I heard the Kanechom was good also... does anyone know where to buy it?



You can get it on Amazon.


----------



## Be Positive (May 21, 2010)

Muse said:


> I am too but I don't know FB, I heard that Komechom is some good stuff.



Yes ma'am it is...


----------



## Muse (May 21, 2010)

Be Positive said:


> Yes ma'am it is...



Oh yay! A Komechom user. Let me pick your brain, which one do you use and what does it do for your hair?

ETA: Ok nevermind I read your review in the other thread. I CANNOT wait to get mine now.


----------



## Shaley (May 22, 2010)

Muse said:


> You can get it on Amazon.



Thanks...........


----------



## Napp (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone use Brazilian products now? 

I think they work better than products in the states!

I like novex and qod products and I am interested in kanechom,lilas,nunaat, cadiveu, inoar, saloon in, etc


----------



## DirectorChic (Jun 15, 2013)

I would like to know to. This thread is an oldie but goodie.  I am interested in skala.


----------



## DirectorChic (Jun 15, 2013)

The main conditioners I like using now that do give good moisture...for my hair is that Suave Humectant. My hair stays moist. I don't use grease..right now this summer I am using a mix of Vatika oil and black castor oil. 

Bumping....


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 15, 2013)

http://www.embelleze.com/produtos/rena/
The HeNe was one of the first genuinely Brazilian formulas for straightening to win the approval of women from all over Brazil. The Rena was the first brand to popularize the product, which turned fever conquering thousands of women worldwide. Until today Hene has loyal consumers and remains strong, with new devotees in this new century.

And the reasons for its enduring success are many: the safe application, the progressive smoothing guaranteed, the silkiness and shine especially since the hair. Although very Brazilian, few people know that its active ingredient - extract taya - is taken from a bush in the Andean region of Peru.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 15, 2013)

http://heelamscosmetic.blogspot.com/
TAYA FLOWER EXTRACT MANUAL
INSTRUCTION TAYA

INFORMATION: (21) 2410-7150 \ (21) 8032-5406
TAYA FLOWER EXTRACT

TAYA IS A MULTI FUNCTIONAL PRODUCT FOR HAIR TREATMENT THAT, THROUGH, WE CAN PROCESS, STEP WISE SMOOTHING (SMART BRUSH PROGRESSIVE), SEALING AND HEAT SHIELD HAIR, HYDRATION, CAUTERIZATION, BATHS OF CRYSTALS AND MINERALS straightening stockers (MOROCCAN BRUSHES AND EGYPTIAN).

The HEELAM'S COSMETICS analyzed each existing process in the market and developed a gradual smoothing not only formula which flattens the wire, but also supplies the deficiencies and By this fiber needs a whole. This new product, rather than returning Active independently wires through a chemical combination nanomolecular, returns all the necessary nutrients (keratins, VITAMINS, MINERALS, and POLYMERS NATURAL EXTRACTS) in a single application.

In the current market the smoothing gradual cited in their formulas contain active caustic or acidic that disrupt disulfides layers of wires making them brittle and weak to Over time may prevent the use of chemical treatments (such as staining and relaxations) later as incompatible.

ABOUT TAYA FLOWER EXTRACT

The combination of nano molecular TAYA benefits from natural ingredients grown and used by Amazonian indigenous cultures of Latin America as a rogue hair care.

Active and Active Principles of TAYA:

Flower Taia: extracted from the flower of a species of false Pau Brazil
(Taia) an enzyme that is able to penetrate into the deeper layers of wires
(Cortex and medulla), promoting a natural and permanent straightening wires.

Extract Victoria Regia (Victoria
Amazon): It has astringent, antioxidant, anti-inflammatory,
effect dermal soothing, healing, sedative in sunburn, high power
hydration, a great defender of free radicals and oxidation, with anti-aging.

Pracaxi: It has one of the highest levels of behenic acid among
natural products. It has regenerative, Conditioner, promotes luster,
softness and radiance to hair. It is obtained from the seed of pracaxi
through the natural process of cold pressing without solvents or substances
chemical that promotes full utilization of the properties of seed
oil producing superior in quality and stability.

Note: No treatment
Taya percentage above 0.2% formaldehyde.

METHODS OF TREATMENT USING THE FLOWERS TAYA EXTRACT:

Mode 1: smoothing gradually 90% to 100%.

Brush Progressive and Intelligent *:
1) Wash the hair 3 times with shampoo and TAYA rinse well.
2) Dry the hair with towel to remove any excess Water and applying TAYA FLOWER EXTRACT Treatment with the aid of a brush the length of the wires and let rest for at MININO 10 minutes.
3) After the break, take any excess product with a towel.
4) Dry with 100% dryer. (It is not necessary to brush)
5) Pranchar into thin slivers (blades) with temperature above 200 degrees several times until complete sealing of the wires.
6) Wash the hair after three days of rest.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 15, 2013)

http://compare.ebay.com/like/200912052615?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
Description:

Straight, natural black and shiny hair. Henê Gel Rená from Embelleze can provide you all of it at once. Containing: Henê, a brazilian component that colors the hair black naturally while straightening; Jaborandi, a brazilian plant which moisturizes and strenghtens the strands by improving its shine and texture and Karité Butter, providing an efficient treatment against desiccation, providing moisture and a healthy shine to the hair, leaving it silky and smooth. Rená is the most natural way for you to conquer straight hair, as it acts without changing the strands structure, forming a coat that seals the hair cuticles, ensuring an incredible shine.

    Straightens and colors the hair black naturally at once
    Use to obtain silky, shiny and straight black hair
    Read carefully instructions of use  provided on product label before applying
    This product cannot be combined with any other chemical treatment
    pH 3.50


----------



## Napp (Jun 15, 2013)

LaidBak said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/200912052615?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> Description:
> 
> Straight, natural black and shiny hair. Henê Gel Rená from Embelleze can provide you all of it at once. Containing: Henê, a brazilian component that colors the hair black naturally while straightening; Jaborandi, a brazilian plant which moisturizes and strenghtens the strands by improving its shine and texture and Karité Butter, providing an efficient treatment against desiccation, providing moisture and a healthy shine to the hair, leaving it silky and smooth. Rená is the most natural way for you to conquer straight hair, as it acts without changing the strands structure, forming a coat that seals the hair cuticles, ensuring an incredible shine.
> ...



LaidBak embelleze has really good products. I am in love with many items from their novex line. there hasn't been one product from them i didnt like!


----------



## jerseyjill (Jun 15, 2013)

I am grateful for this thread. I live in NJ, not far from Newark. Newark has a section called iron bound - it is a Portugese and Brazilian ethnic enclave. 
One day I was walking through and saw several grocery stores with Brazilian hair products. I wondered about their efficacy. Now I can take notes from here and then take a 1/2 hour drive.


----------



## Texasdymond (Jun 15, 2013)

LaidBak said:


> http://compare.ebay.com/like/200912052615?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar
> Description:
> 
> Straight, natural black and shiny hair. Henê Gel Rená from Embelleze can provide you all of it at once. Containing: Henê, a brazilian component that colors the hair black naturally while straightening; Jaborandi, a brazilian plant which moisturizes and strenghtens the strands by improving its shine and texture and Karité Butter, providing an efficient treatment against desiccation, providing moisture and a healthy shine to the hair, leaving it silky and smooth. Rená is the most natural way for you to conquer straight hair, as it acts without changing the strands structure, forming a coat that seals the hair cuticles, ensuring an incredible shine.
> ...


 Thanks for putting a link to ebay. I went on the other links you provided but looks like everything was in Portuguese. How do you think natural 4b/c hair would react to this product? I'm interested in trying it out. But I don't wanna jack up my hair.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm glad this is posted.  I wonder how brazilians and Indians have silky wavy hair.  There is a secret and I don't believe we have quite cracked it yet.  I know for a fact it's not the hair that grows out of their scalp.


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 16, 2013)

soldier4hair said:


> I'm glad this is posted.  I wonder how brazilians and Indians have silky wavy hair.  There is a secret and I don't believe we have quite cracked it yet.  I know for a fact it's not the hair that grows out of their scalp.



It has alot to do with genetics and diet . I know quite alot of indians and pakistanis ,some don't do anything for their hair or use specific products yet they have a head full of hair ,others swear by coconut oil as a pree po,the old school ones use oils since when they re infants.
The new generation uses commercial products such as herbal essences or pantene and have great hair . 
Like i said genetics and diet.


----------



## cherishlove (Jun 16, 2013)

..............


----------

